# premium sms versteckt in Freeware Appeninen 80888



## tiny86 (5 September 2011)

Hallo erstmal 
Ich habe eine Freeware Appeninen runtergeladen.leider war wohl die quelle unseriös. Jedenfalls wurden danach viele sms verwendet an die 80888 und 1232111.
In meinem Postfach sind jetzt folgende sms :
Von 80888:
 rp-mobile.ru/get/12zTM (Help: http://sms911.ru)

Und von 1232111:
 E-Plus hat Ihnen soeben 1.99 EUR für die Nutzung des Premium-Dienstes von Avensar Trading Ltd.  berechnet. Bei Fragen wenden Sie sich bitte an den Partner.

Laut Protokoll wurde ca 200 sms versendet
kann ich irgendwas machen oder hab ich Pech.am besten buche ich die kosten wieder zurück falls das möglich ist oder?


----------



## tiniy86 (5 September 2011)

Ich habe eben mit dem Handy geschrieben, es soll natürlich App und nicht Appeninen oder so heißen 

Ich weiß jetzt wirklich nicht was ich machen soll, auf der Seite steht ja, dass ich Anzeige etc. erstatten soll, muss ich dafür zur Polizei reinmaschieren und dann sagen, dass sie das machen sollen, weil ich weiß garnicht wie sowas geht.
Desweiteren wird das Geld dann ja wohl irgendwann abgebucht von meinem Konto und die Frage eben war halt, ob ich dann zu meiner Bank gehen kann und einfach sage, sie sollen den überschüssigen Betrag von den SMS wieder zurückbuchen?!
Und soll ich mich jetzt erstmal an BASE wenden und denen den Vorfall schildern, oder irgendwie direkt an irgendwen anders, also dem Betreiber dieses Premium SMS Dienstes?!


----------



## Hippo (5 September 2011)

guggst Da da >>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rech...st-nicht-gleich-drittanbieter.html#post336140


----------



## tiny86 (5 September 2011)

Hm, da steht was mit Abo in dem Tread ..
Ich weiß ja jetzt nichtmal ob diese Malware ein Abo abgeschlossen hat oder was auch immer, wie bekomme ich das denn raus?


----------



## Reducal (5 September 2011)

Nimm den Link von Hippo und versuche den Text von Teleton zu verstehen.

Du könntest dich nun mit ePlus streiten, denn an deren Kunden Avensar Trading Ltd. kommst du mit deinen Peanuts über die schwedische Ericsson IPX AB wahrscheinlich eh nicht ran. ePlus muss doch wisen, mit wem sie für was Beträge inkassieren, oder?



> *Company #:
> * 06286905
> 
> *Company:
> ...



Das mit der Polizei kannste völlig vergessen! Solche Vorgänge werden dort i. d. R. zwar aufgenommen und dann nach unsinnigem Rumgewurschtl einer StA vorgelegt, die dann die Sache aber zumeist ergebnislos einstellt. Da muss jeder Betroffene selbst durch!


----------



## tiny86 (5 September 2011)

Hm, ja die von BASE meinten, man könnte bei denen Drittanbieter sperren, aber hab natürlich nicht gefunden.
Also laut dem link habe ich das jetzt so verstanden, dass man seinen BASE vertrag jetzt schonmal für die Zukunft irgendwie kündigt, aber was heisst den unter vorbehalt zahlen? Also bezahle ich jetzt einfach das Geld, was die von mir wollen?
Weil ich studiere, ich habe garnicht soviel Geld um das zu bezahlen (Also ich weiß ja nichtmal um welche summe es geht). Mir würde es für den Anfang ja schonmal reichen, wenn ich überhaupt wüsste was passiert ist. 
Ich meine auch wenn ich dagegen nicht vorgehen kann, ich muss ja wenigstens wissen, was die jetzt genau wollen und was abgeschlossen wurde, aber ich habe keine Ahnung wie das geht.

Ich habe eine Rechtsschutzversicherung, nützt mir das mal einen Anwalt einzuschalten oder bringt das auch nix .. nur das der sich das mal anguckt.? Oder wird das garnicht gedeckt.


----------



## BenTigger (5 September 2011)

tiny86 schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Rechtsschutzversicherung, nützt mir das mal einen Anwalt einzuschalten oder bringt das auch nix .. nur das der sich das mal anguckt.? Oder wird das garnicht gedeckt.



Bei der Unwissenheit ist es wirklich geraten, sich Rat bei einem Anwalt zu holen. Und ob deine Rechtschutzversicherung zahlt, erfährst du mit Sicherheit bei deiner Versicherung. Einfach mal deinen Versicherungsagenten anrufen und ihm den Fall schildern. Er besorgt dann eine Deckungszusage, wenn die RSV das übernimmt und damit kannst du dann einen RA aufsuchen.


----------



## Hippo (5 September 2011)

Ist das ein Vertragshandy?


----------



## BenTigger (5 September 2011)

@Hippo:


tiny86 schrieb:


> , dass man seinen BASE *vertrag* jetzt schonmal für die Zukunft irgendwie kündigt,


mal genauer lesen 
duckundwechflitz......


----------



## Reducal (5 September 2011)

BenTigger schrieb:


> Deckungszusage, wenn die RSV das übernimmt ....


Die übliche Selbstbeteiligung aber einrechnen (ca. 100 €)!



tiny86 schrieb:


> Weil ich studiere, ich habe garnicht soviel Geld um das zu bezahlen (Also ich weiß ja nichtmal um welche summe es geht).


Womöglich ist das gar nicht so viel, du musst mit ePlus reden!


tiny86 schrieb:


> E-Plus hat Ihnen soeben 1.99 EUR ... berechnet. Laut Protokoll wurde ca 200 sms versendet.


Gleiches gilt auch dafür:





tiny86 schrieb:


> Hm, ja die von BASE meinten, man könnte bei denen Drittanbieter sperren, aber hab natürlich nicht gefunden.


----------



## tiny86 (5 September 2011)

Ja, ich habe jetzt einigen Rechtsanwälten, welche auf dieses Thema spezialisiert sind geschrieben, ich bin mal gespannt was dabei rumkommt.
Das ist ein Vertragshandy und auch der erste Vertrag, den ich überhaupt abgeschlossen habe. Denn normalerweise bin ich strenger Prepaid benutzer, da ich aber meist ca. 25 euro im Monat an Prepaid kosten hatte,
habe ich mir einen Vertrag geholt.
War natürlich irgendwie abzusehen, dass nach mittlerweile einem Monat nach Vertragsabschluss die erste Kostenfalle kommt.
Klar irgendwie halb selbst verschuldet, aber trotzdem Betrug.

Das wird auch glaube ich mein erster und letzter Vertrag gewesen sein, den ich je abgeschlossen habe.


----------



## Hippo (5 September 2011)

BenTigger schrieb:


> @Hippo:
> 
> mal genauer lesen
> duckundwechflitz......



@BenTigger
*Hammwennikumm ...*
Lieber nochmal blöd gefragt als den falschen Rat gegeben 

@tiny
Der Rat in Teletons Text bedeutet daß der Betrag "unter Vorbehalt" gezahlt wird und gleichzeitig der Vertrag gekündigt wird.
Und bei den letzten Beiträgen wird das unter Vorbehalt gezahlte Geld dann wiedergeholt bzw einbehalten und die Aufrechnung erklärt.


----------



## Lars Base (6 September 2011)

Hallo tiny86,​ 
das hört sich tatsächlich ähnlich wie bei diesen Abo-Fallen an. Auf jeden Fall den Anwalt nehmen und das Angebot von BASE annehmen, den Dienst zu sperren. Mit BASE kannst Du auch sehr gut per Mail (mein@base.de) Kontakt aufnehmen. Eine andere Möglichkeit ist, sich bei der Rechtsberatung der Verbraucherzentralen Hilfe zu holen.​ 
Viele Grüße​Lars​


----------



## Teleton (6 September 2011)

Es hat keinen Sinn selber mit Base zu verhandeln, die werden Dir nur erzählen sie müßten die Beträge einziehen weil sie durch böse Gesetze dazu gezwungen seien. Vergleichsbereit sind die i.d.R. auch nicht. Geh lieber direkt zur Verbraucherzentrale oder zum Anwalt.

@Lars-Botschafter: Frag doch mal Deine Regierung für welche Prozentsätze die Forderungen der Drittanbieter aufgekauft werden.


----------



## Lars Base (7 September 2011)

Hallo Teleton,​ 
na, immerhin gab es ja das Angebot, den Dienst zu sperren. Ich glaube, dass BASE nicht direkter Vertragspartner ist und auch keine Forderungen aufkauft. Das ist aber eine spannende Geschichte für unseren Blog. Ich werde mich da mal erkundigen...​Hat noch jemand Erfahrungen mit Abo-Fallen gemacht?​ 
Viele Grüße​Lars​


----------



## Teleton (7 September 2011)

Hallo Lars,


> Das ist aber eine spannende Geschichte für unseren Blog.


Lies zur Einführung mal diesen Artikel:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/handy-drittanbieter-ist-nicht-gleich-drittanbieter.34844/


> Ich glaube, dass BASE nicht direkter Vertragspartner ist und auch keine Forderungen aufkauft.


Genau, direkter Vertragspartner wird Base nicht. Warum sollte Base dann aber berechtigt sein die Fremdforderung geltend zu machen? Wäre es eine echte Fremdforderung bräuchte die nur an den Anbieter "zurückgegeben"werden. Tatsächlich werden die Forderungen aufgekauft (ein Mitbewerber von Base zahlt zum Beispiel 72,3 % des Nennwertes) und dann nach Abtretung als eigene Forderung geltend gemacht.



> na, immerhin gab es ja das Angebot, den Dienst zu sperren.


Genau, die Olaf-klaut-nicht-mehr-Liste
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...rtal-access-kündigen.33926/page-5#post-324613



> Hat noch jemand Erfahrungen mit Abo-Fallen gemacht?


10.000de
Geschätzt 95% aller Streitigkeiten mit Mobilfunkern betreffen Handyabos oder "Rechnungsschock wegen Datenverbindungen"


----------



## tiny86 (7 September 2011)

Also ich bin heute erstmal zum Amtsgericht und habe einen Berechtigungsschein für die Beratungshilfe beantragt.
Das schicke ich jetzt dem Anwalt, dann habe ich wohl nur 10 Euro Selbstbeteiligung.
Dieser meinte, dass die das wohl zurückziehen werden, aber naja erstmal abwarten.

Diese Kurzwahl 80888 ist ja von Sony Ericsson, deshalb meinte BASE ich soll mich an die wenden. 
Jetzt habe ich mich an die gewand und sie meinten, dass die solche sachen nur überprüfen können, anhand meiner Telefonnummer.
Also habe ich Sony die geschickt, aber keine Antwort erhalten.

Da ich aber irgendwie das Gefühl habe, dass ich jetzt handeln muss (Man kennt das ja, später heisst es man hätte irgendwie innerhalb von paar Wochen noch zurücktreten können oder sonst irgendwas, aber jetzt sei es zu spät, obwohl man es garnicht wusste.)

Ich werde BASE jetzt nochmal obligatorisch eine Email schreiben (vllt auch Brief mal sehen), dass Sie mir die Kosten für den Dienst zurückerstatten sollen.

Obs was bringt keine Ahnung, aber was anderes kann man halt nicht machen.


----------



## Devilfrank (8 September 2011)

Lars Base schrieb:


> Ich werde mich da mal erkundigen...
> ​


​
Na da sind wir mal gespannt...


----------



## Lars Base (8 September 2011)

Hallo tiny86,​ 
ich wünsche Dir, dass es alles gut geht! Viel Erfolg.​ 
@Teleton: Oh, das hört sich ja wirklich nicht gut an. Ich werde mir das auf jeden Fall mal angucken!​ 
Viele Grüße​Lars​


----------



## Teleton (8 September 2011)

Versuch doch bei der Gelegenheit rauszufinden warum bei Base eine generelle Drittanbietersperre nicht möglich ist sondern nur einzelne Anbieter gesperrt werden können. Den Kunden wird mitgeteilt das hätte technische Gründe. Bei anderen Anbietern geht das aber, hat Base ungenauere Gebührenerfassungsanlagen oder noch nicht ausgereifte Technik/Software?


----------



## tiny86 (8 September 2011)

Base meinte es würde nicht gehen die Anbieter zu sperren, es sei nur möglich die Abos zu kündigen.
Jetzt werde ich nochmal eine Email schreiben und fragen warum das nicht möglich sei das zu sperren. Zudem meinten sie, dass sie meine laufende Rechnung angeblich nicht einsehen können und ich mich nochmal melden soll, wenn
das Zeug auf der Abrechnung steht.


----------



## Teleton (8 September 2011)

tiny86 schrieb:


> Base meinte es würde nicht gehen die Anbieter zu sperren, es sei nur möglich die Abos zu kündigen.
> Jetzt werde ich nochmal eine Email schreiben und fragen warum das nicht möglich sei das zu sperren.


Tja drei denkbare Möglichkeiten

1. die dürfen nicht
2. die können nicht
3. die wollen nicht.

Zum Dürfen: Wer soll es verbieten?  Falls der Quatsch von wegen gesetzlich gezwungen zu sein kommt  sollen die doch mal nen § nennen.
Zum Können: Wäre denkbar. Fehlerhafte Soft und Hardware. Kann Lars bestimmt was zu sagen.
Zum Wollen: Wer will schon die Gans schlachten, die goldene Eier legt.


----------



## tiny86 (9 September 2011)

Ja, dass die das nicht machen ist ja irgendwie klar, die sind sich ja bewusst, dass man einen kleinen Kunden schnell klein kriegt, die können sich dann immer auf andere Sachen berufen, welche ihnen vorgegeben wurden etc.

Ich habe als Antwort übrigens erstmal was bekommen wie:

"Das tut uns leid: Eine Sperre der Leistungen von Drittanbietern ist bei BASE nicht möglich."

 "Sie als BASE Kunde können jedoch beruhigt auf das Angebot der App-Stores zugreifen: Wenn in den Internet-Einstellungen Ihres Handys als Zugangspunkt "internet.eplus.de" eingetragen ist, wird Ihre Rufnummer nicht übertragen. Um einen Premium-Dienst zu abonnieren, muss im Bestellprozess die Rufnummer manuell eingegeben werden. Eine ungewollte Bestellung ist daher ausgeschlossen."

"Weitere Informationen finden Sie auch auf unserer Homepage in der Rubrik "Verbraucher- und Jugendschutz". Dort haben Sie die Möglichkeit, ein Abo zu sperren und sich direkt an den Anbieter zu wenden."

 "Gerne haben wir ihnen ihre BASE Flatrate zum 01.10.2011 deaktiviert."

Ich habe garnix von einer Deaktivierung gesagt.
Und es kam natürlich keine Antwort darauf, warum genau nicht gesperrt werden könne.
und einen Direktlink zu der Einstellung, wo man angeblich die Abos kündigen kann, habe ich wieder nicht bekommen, nur einen Hinweis, wo es angeblich sei.


----------



## Reducal (9 September 2011)

tiny86 schrieb:


> "Das tut uns leid: Eine Sperre der Leistungen von Drittanbietern ist bei BASE nicht möglich."


Ist das Selbe wie bei Telefonica O2 und (wenn ich nicht irre) auch bei Vodafone:


Teleton schrieb:


> Wer will schon die Gans schlachten, die goldene Eier legt.


Komisch, dass T-Mobile das kann.


----------



## tiny86 (9 September 2011)

Ich finde da hat Reducal Recht, denn es kommt ja drauf an wie man sein Unternehmen führt.
Die einen schlachten die Gans, weil sie vllt. weitsichtiger denken, die anderen kassieren solange die goldenen Eier wie es nur geht.


----------



## Teleton (9 September 2011)

Ich meine bei Vodafon ist Sperre auch möglich.

Zumindest zeigt das Beispiel T-Mobile, dass technisch keine Hürden für eine Sperre bestehen.
Ist ja eigentlich auch klar, wenn ich Wildfremde fröhlich über dafür eingerichtete Schnittstellen auf meine Abrechnungssysteme zugreifen lasse muß ich das auch irgendwie abschalten können.


----------



## Lars Base (12 September 2011)

Hallo Teleton,​ 
da werde ich mich erkundigen. Ich melde mich dann wieder hier, sobald ich neue Infos habe...​ 
Viele Grüße​Lars​


----------



## Teleton (17 September 2011)

Hi Lars, selbst O2 kann inzwischen Drittanbieter sperren obwohl die auch nicht im D-Netz tätig sind. 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...0900-mehrbetrug-apps.32443/page-2#post-335878
Konntest Du in Erfahrung bringen wann Base in das anscheinend erforderliche Update seiner Soft und Hardware investieren wird?

Von Olaf- klaut- nicht- mehr zu Keiner-klaut-mehr ist es doch gar kein so weiter Schritt.


----------



## Teleton (28 September 2011)

Hi Lars, konntest Du in den letzten 2 Wochen was dazu in Erfahrung bringen zur Frage warum Base bestimmt Leistungen wie Drittanbietersperre anscheinend nicht anbieten kann? Bist Du noch Botschafter für Base oder empfiehlst Du inzwischen auch Netzbetreiber mit vollem Leistungsumfang?


----------

